

Ask HN: How to create a fake identity? - seblau

The reasons are plenty, free speech, regulation ...<p>Is it possible to fake one&#x27;s identity, so that not even the police&#x2F;government is able to find out the identity.
======
lugg
There are a few good articles on this topic online, one comes to mind which
went all out, very good read: [http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/how-aaron-
brown-a-fake-pers...](http://motherboard.vice.com/blog/how-aaron-brown-a-fake-
person-was-created-for-real-on-the-deep-web)

All said and done though, if you just want to post / do stuff online I doubt
you really want a fake identity, its an incredibly easy thing to screw up and
there isn't much use for it. Just stay anonymous. When you think of them they
sound the same, but put into practice they are very different beasts.

You need to ask, do I need an identity at all? Identity is something which can
be known, validated or invalidated, most of the time, that is not what you
want.

------
mschuster91
Well, if you're just after anonymous communication, use Tor over anonymously
paid VPN.

If you're after real-life faked ID (as in real passport), you basically have
to have relationships deep within the underworld and a lot of pocket money.
Fake passports run between 5 and 10K EUR.

